# ADA Aqua Soil Question



## archangelvk (Feb 15, 2016)

Around 2-3 years ago, I received 3 bags of ADA Aqua Soil. I used two of them and still have one unopened one left. If I were to use it now, would it still have all the nutrients in it or has it "expired"? and need root tabs when I use it ? 
Thanks in Advance


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Should be fine as far as I know ferts and soil don't spoil.


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

If the bag is sealed than you will be fine, its just that when its opened it will lose its moisture , I know guys who have used it far longer than 2-3 years and its been absolutely fine.


----------



## DiscusAngels (Dec 12, 2017)

archangelvk said:


> Around 2-3 years ago, I received 3 bags of ADA Aqua Soil. I used two of them and still have one unopened one left. If I were to use it now, would it still have all the nutrients in it or has it "expired"? and need root tabs when I use it ?
> Thanks in Advance


it's going to be fine, these soils last for years


----------

